# Pale ale / galaxy hops



## Elderfi (5/8/13)

Hi All,

Ive bottled my first brew now its time for brew #2. I have a can of Coopers APA, Brew enhancer 2 and a 100gram bag of Galaxy hops. My question is how to use the hops to fully get the best flavors / aroma/ bitterness. The guy at the LHBS told me be to boil for about 15 mins and then dump the lot in. But i forgot to ask how much hops to use.

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## woodwormm (5/8/13)

My, 3 cents.

Do you LOVE Galaxy? I do, and I'd be wary using 100g in a single batch (23L)

General rule of thumb, is the longer you boil, the more bitter you get, less boil = Aroma.

If it were me I'd do this

5L of water and 500g of your Brew Enhancer in a large saucepan, bring to the boil. add 20g Galaxy
Boil for another 15 minutes and add another 20g Galaxy.
Turn off the heat and add all the remaining BE and can of goop. mix it up well.
Cool the saucepan contents as quickly as you can (ie sit it in the laundry sink with water and freezy bricks or ice around the saucepan)
Once at your pitching temp, throw it all in your fermenter and chuck some decent yeast at it (USO5 or Nottingham)
After about 4 days in the fermenter, throw another 20g Galaxy into the fermenter.

Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## yum beer (5/8/13)

Add 200gm(about 8 tbsp) of be2 to 2 litres of water and boil with 10-15gm of galaxy for 5-10 mins then strain into your fermenter with everything else.
Keep it to a short boil to extract some aroma and flavour, if you boil too long you will just add bitterenss and in this brew its that yummy galaxy flavour and smell you want.
Throw an extra 15gms into the fermenter about 5 days in and let it sit for 7 days before bottling.


----------



## yum beer (5/8/13)

gotta love options.


----------



## Scottye (5/8/13)

I love Galaxy too, but if I were Elderfi I would go with the yum beer option first. With all those hops you could do the pfs option next, provided you like the first one.


----------



## Elderfi (5/8/13)

thanks for the replys guys. Next question, do you think its worth while to cultivate the yeast from some commercial coopers pale ale? or stick with the yeast in the kit? or buy some from the LHBS who has a large fridge stoked to high heaven. Keep in mid I live in Canberra and its winter


----------



## mosto (5/8/13)

For what it's worth, this is the kit version of my 'House' Pale Ale

1 tin Coopers APA
1kg Amber DME
200g Carapils
20g Galaxy @ 10 min
20g Galaxy dry hopped
Re-cultured Coopers yeast

I think the re-cultured yeast really gives the brew that extra dimension. I like this brew and so do a lot of my mates.


----------



## yum beer (5/8/13)

You can't get Coopers yeast anywhere except in the bottle.
If you like the Coopers yeast get some and culture it up.
White labs do have an Aussie Ale which is meant to be similar, not the same but similar. Any clean ale yeast should give decent results.
I think coopers use a mix of yeast to make it hard to copy.


----------



## angus_grant (5/8/13)

If it is only brew# 2 I would skip reculturing the Coopers yeast. Perhaps a bit too advanced for someone doing their 2nd batch

Splash out and get a packet of Safale US-05 ale yeast. Should cost around $5 depending on your local homebrew store. This will give you a better ferment than the kit yeast and from my reading doesn't really strip out yummy hop goodness.

<flame suit on>Read up on the instructions on rehydrating your yeast</flame suit off> I can't really say whether it improves the beer in the end (that's subjective anyways), but I always find the ferment kicks off quicker. Anything that gets the beer done quicker is a good thing in my book.


----------



## technobabble66 (6/8/13)

my 2c

I agree with angus_grant: try Safale US-05 or Danstar BRY-97. Easy to use, suits the style & provides good results. Try rehydrating. Hotly debated in it's necessity, but it's pretty easy to do & possibly improves the result. Also, it just gives you a little experience playing with yeast, esp for later culturing efforts on future brews.

I'd look at doing something similar to mosto, or yum beer/pfs:

1 tin Coopers APA
1kg BE2/LDME/ADME
[150g Carapils or Crystal; not necessary, but i think it'll help a lot & round out the beer. It's pretty simple to do]
20g Galaxy @ 10 min
20g Galaxy dry hopped
US-05 or BRY-97 yeast

Steep the Carapils/Crystal in a pot with 1L water at ~60-70°C for 30min (longer is better). Stir regularly. Strain the liquid. Discard the grain.
Add another 2L to this liquid & bring it to boil. 
Chuck some BE2 or DME (i like malt, so i'd go DME, & maybe even make it an Amber one). I'd go 1kg all in.
_The idea is generally to get the wort in the pot to SG=1040 to optimise extraction of the hops. However, i'd suggest this normally refers to the bittering acids. For this method you don't want those so much. Instead you want the oils to come out & bind into the liquid. This should be faciltated by having a higher SG. (Hopefully a more experienced brewer can correct this if i'm full of sh#&)_
Once back to a rolling boil, throw in 20g Galaxy.
Boil for 10min.
Chill pot rapidly to drop the heat - get it down below 50-60°C preferably. Use a water/ice bath & sit the pot (with lid) in it.
_This is to stop the hops producing more bitterness [get it below 80°C] and then to reduce the volitility of the hops oils [get it below ~60°C])._
Put this liquid, plus the tin into the fermenter. Bring it to full volume at 22-24°C
Rehydrate your yeast (lots of simple instructions how to do that) & pitch.
Dry hop 20g Galaxy when you're 3/4's or 4/5ths through the fermentation.
_Generally said to do it at day 4. I personally find more like day 6-7 is better. Still a tiny bit of activity to disperse the hops contents, but not much CO2 production that will scrub out the Galaxy aroma._

For a 23L batch, 
IBU ~23.5
OG = 1040
FG = 1010
ABV = 4.4%

21L will be more concentrated, so all numbers go up a bit. Generally i'd prefer that - better body to the beer. But your bitterness will be close to 30 IBU. Might be a touch strong if you don't like a little bite in your bitterness. (i find i notice a step up from ~25 ibu to ~30 ibu, but that might be just me).


I'm guessing you already know most of the detail i wrote; but i started not that long ago & i still remember reading recipes, following most of it, but then having to waste many minutes working out a few simple step in them.


Hope that helps. Galaxy rocks! :super:


----------



## Elderfi (8/8/13)

So i put my brew down last night. I boiled 15 grams of galaxy in around 200 grams of BE2. for 12 minutes ( i was trying to remember all of my head and i fear I may have overdone the boil?) I then chucked it all in the fermenter as per usual. I just used the kit yeast ( as the LHBS was closed and I was eager to get this underway). 

OG= 1050

the pre pitched wort had a definitive bitter taste to it, however no more bitter than the after taste of a Coopers Pale Ale. I guess the result I am after is the Galaxy aroma/ flavour, balanced with bitterness. I feel I've achieved the bitterness, will the dry hop deliver the flavour / aroma?

BTW the 15 grams of Galaxy pellets went along way in terms of additional bitterness in the boiled wort. Will 15 grams be too much in the dry hop?

Cheers


----------



## yum beer (8/8/13)

Dry hop with 15gm will be fine, you will not got any more bitterness.
Dry hopping is all about aroma.
Drop them in around day 5, after most of the ferment is done.


----------



## slcmorro (8/8/13)

technobabble66 said:


> ADME


What's ADME? Not being a smartarse, just I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Dan2 (8/8/13)

slcmorro said:


> What's ADME? Not being a smartarse, just I've never heard of it before.


Amber Dry Malt Extract?


----------



## Elderfi (9/8/13)

Hey guys,

So brew is going well i think. Its sitting at 18c (on the side therm). Today a noticed a sulfur like smell coming from the airlock. Im hoping this is not a bad thing? But i didnt notice this last time i brewed.

Last time I brewed with US05 yeast, this time coopers kit yeast. could this be it?

The smell is super strong or anything but it is noticeable.


----------



## carniebrew (9/8/13)

Ignore it, yeast can throw all kinds of smells. If there's something wrong with it there's nothing you can do now anyway. Let 'er be, and give it a taste in a few days.


----------



## Elderfi (10/8/13)

the smell has died down today. I think it was the yeast jus doing its thing. Im going to dry hop on monday (day 5) I bought a hop sock but ive been reading around and it seems i could possibly throw the pellets straight in?


----------



## carniebrew (10/8/13)

Aye, blow the sock, just chuck 'em straight into the fermenter.


----------



## Elderfi (11/8/13)

I just took a hydrometer reading and had a taste. Its taste great! it has as strong bitter taste (im gussing from the added hops) but ever so slight notes of melon. Im hoping the dry hop will bring these notes out to balance the bitterness. However, I dont mind the bitterness. I hope by dry hopping I dont eliminate the bitterness though.


----------



## carniebrew (11/8/13)

You can't eliminate the bitterness now, other than watering the beer down. Dry hopping will simply add more hop aroma. 

Keep in mind your wort will taste more bitter out of the fermenter (flat & warm) than it will likely end up once in the bottle and fully carbonated. And the bitterness does tend to mellow with age, if you can make any last that long....


----------



## Elderfi (12/8/13)

ok so i just dry hopped 15 grams of galaxy. No bag, Im curious as the best way to get my beer out, Im reading alot about clogging ect. I dont have a siphon I have a tap at the bottom of the fermenter which i attach a bottling tube. I live in Canberra and its winter. Im thinking the night before I bottle should I place the fermenter outside to "cold crash"?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Yob (12/8/13)

a few days CC would be best.. no brewing fridge?


----------



## Elderfi (12/8/13)

No no brew fridge. Im pretty new to this. It gets to -2 -3 over night here at the moment. Whats the worst case scenario here? I dont mind a floaty or two, I just dont want to struggle with a clogged valve


----------



## big78sam (12/8/13)

Don't worry about clogging. 15 grams is nothing. They will fall well below the tap level.

If you are really keen you can leave it out somewhere overnight for a mini crash chill but I never did that before I got a brew fridge and never had a clogged tap with that level of dry hopping


----------



## carniebrew (13/8/13)

I don't cold crash generally, and have dry hopped 20 litres with up to 50 grams and haven't had any issues with clogging/floaties. I like your idea of crashing overnight though. And you could do it with something wedged under the tap side of the fermenter, that way the trub will slide backwards, away from the tap inlet.


----------



## Three Sheets (13/8/13)

Elderfi said:


> So i put my brew down last night. I boiled 15 grams of galaxy in around 200 grams of BE2. for 12 minutes ( i was trying to remember all of my head and i fear I may have overdone the boil?) I then chucked it all in the fermenter as per usual. I just used the kit yeast ( as the LHBS was closed and I was eager to get this underway).
> 
> OG= 1050
> 
> ...


I use a paint strainer bag from bunnings., boil to sterilise, through in hops a shot glass for weight, tie it off and throw it in. 15 grams is no worries. In fact just done 30 grams.


----------



## Scottye (14/8/13)

Shot glass B) I like it.
I always go with a bag but I did throw 25g straight into the FV once. After another week and a bit they settled out in the trub, and he bottler didn't block. Some hop matter did make it through though and considering that I now keg I'll continue to bag.


----------



## Elderfi (14/8/13)

I just took a gravity reading and some hop matter got through but it really doesnt bother me. The galaxy aroma is defintly there but its not very strong. Its only been in the dry hop for 2days, Should I put more in? BTW gravity is 1010


----------



## HBHB (14/8/13)

Let it sit with the dry hops for another 3-5 days and it'll be fine.

Next time, you'll know to keep the boil time short ( ie 5-10 Minutes) and if you need to add more hops according to your own personal preference.

It's your beer and it needs to be about what YOU like. The 15 grams is still releasing the compounds from the hops responsible for the aroma and to a degree, flavour. 5-7 days is considered pretty standard. Give it time.

Typical dry hopping would be 1-2 grams per litre of beer. Up to you. Sometimes subtle is good.

Martin


----------



## Elderfi (14/8/13)

yeah i will definetly keep it to a short boil next time. The wort was bitter, I dont mind the bitterness though. Im really excited about the galaxy flabour/ aroma and thats what im hoping to achieve with the dry hop.


----------



## jzabski (14/8/13)

Using a sock is the better option next time, just throw a couple of sanatised stainless steel bolts in the weigh the sock down and u will get the great aroma without the hassle of a murky beer (if u can't cold crash that). By the way I love galaxy as well, if you get a chance try some citra as it is awesome as well.


----------



## Elderfi (14/8/13)

i just went and purchased a new can of coopers apa goop and be2 i still have stacks of galaxy left would a galaxy/citra mix work? any other suggestions?


----------



## HBHB (15/8/13)

Elderfi said:


> i just went and purchased a new can of coopers apa goop and be2 i still have stacks of galaxy left would a galaxy/citra mix work? any other suggestions?


Yup, it'll work. Just up to your taste buds as to how well it works. Galaxy and topaz also work well as does galaxy and cascade, galaxy and Nelson Sauvin, galaxy on toast with vegemite etc etc etc.


----------



## RobboMC (15/8/13)

Elderfi said:


> I just took a hydrometer reading and had a taste. Its taste great!


In that case you should be on a winner. Hydro samples never taste anywhere near as good as the finished beer!

Give this 3 months in the bottles and it will be even better, if you can bear to leave it that long!

I've never added Galaxy to my beer, looks like I better try it.


----------



## donttouchstevesbeer (18/8/13)

I have been using up to 75g of galaxy in a pacific ale clone. I love it. So easy to make and such a nice beer. Been mixing boil times up a bit but still very similar results. All I use is 2 cans of coopers light and 250g of wheat malt in 70 degree water for 20mins then the hops and us05 yeast. I just bottled one yesterday which I dry hopped on day 3 and 4 with 25g and the bottling tube clogged a few times but wasn't too bad


----------



## Elderfi (19/8/13)

What do you mean by two cans of coopers light??


----------



## slcmorro (19/8/13)

Light Malt Extract, liquid.


----------



## donttouchstevesbeer (19/8/13)

yeah light malt extract sorry i dont know all the lingo i try to keep things simple


----------



## Elderfi (21/8/13)

I have bottled now patiently waiting.... the wort tasted good, the dry hopping was the best thing ive done so far. Im worried i may have an issue with head retention and the body of the beer. This is only because ive used Be2. Im hearing mixed results about Be2. for my next batch would using a can of light with APA goop be the best option? 

My first batch I made a JSAA clone it came with a can of whispering wheat (blackrock) and a pouch of mangorve jacks blonde, I accidently put an additional kilo of dex into it. It tastes good after about a 3 weeks in the bottle and i think it will taste really good after about 6months, however it is super strong. But it has a really good mouth feel and holds a great head (ill post a photo next bottle I crack)

Id love for my pale ale to have the same head retention, fingers crossed!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/8/13)

I'm now in possession of some nice hop flowers (and voile at $4.79 per m at spotlight), to make some hop bags and some nice big galaxy pale ale - probably a S&W style one, maybe using a saison yeast.


----------



## mosto (21/8/13)

The BE2 should has 250g of maltodextrin in it, which should aid head retention. one of the best things I did to my kit brews was steep around 200g Carapils to add to the brew. I found it really helps head retention and found it eliminated the kit 'twang', to an extent.


----------

